# Biesemeyer fence system



## MF Poor (Jan 7, 2009)

OK... my first REAL post! (Already did the introduction thing) i hate change. There's something very comforting about using tools you're familiar with. Take my table saw as a for instance.

Dad bought it new. It's a 1956 Delta UniSaw. It had the old school rip fence that operated on a pair of pipe rails. Very positive lockdown, and very familiar feel after all these years of using it. Sadly, the fence is just worn out. It won't stay in alignment and it's a bear to move. But you aren't going to get me to part with that ol' UniSaw!! NO WAY!

So, last week I went to a local industrial supply house that carries Delta saws and started the search for a replacement fence system. It didn't take long to decide. I bought a Biesemeyer 50" rail and fence system. Yesterday I started the switch-over. It was like pulling the plug on an old friend, taking off the old fence rails. Oh the pain! Now for all the hassle and hard work of installing the NEW fence. Hmmmmm. It ain't a hassle. It sure wasn't hard work. In less than 2 hours, I'd installed the fence system, built a table extention, and had it DONE! And is this thing ever sweet! The old UniSaw has new life! Dad would be proud! (Although, I'm sure he's spinning as we speak....The new fence cost more than he paid for THE ENTIRE SAW in 1956) 

Anyway... I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes, and WAY WAY behind times MOST of the time. I know many of you have used the Biesemeyer fences for decades. This is my first experience with one. What are some of the "tricks of the trade" so to speak? Anything I need to know? How durable are they? Will I like it as much a year from now as I do right now?

Let's hear it! I can take the GOOD and the BAD.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent choice!!!! The Biesemeyer fence is arguably the best table saw fence in existence. If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, it explains why there are so many "copies" of this fence. :thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had two Biesemeyer's and now have a Shop Fox Classic "Biese" clone. I prefer the Biese....from the fit and finish, white paint, smooth faces, and American flag sticker on the top. It's a terrific, sturdy, goof proof, and accurate fence. 

There are many examples of auxiliary fences that can hold any number of jigs for the Biese. Good luck and enjoy.










If you don't already have one, I'd also suggest a nice new blade to really let your Uni shine!


----------



## MF Poor (Jan 7, 2009)

knotscott said:


> I've had two Biesemeyer's and now have a Shop Fox Classic "Biese" clone. I prefer the Biese....from the fit and finish, white paint, smooth faces, and American flag sticker on the top. It's a terrific, sturdy, goof proof, and accurate fence.
> 
> There are many examples of auxiliary fences that can hold any number of jigs for the Biese. Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> ...


 
That thar is a helpful picture! 

I spent a few minutes last night studying the "Biese" fence to cook up a few ideas for attaching a sacrificial fence, and that concept never entered my mind. I think my first project with the new fence will be to make up a couple of those. 

Until recently, most of my woodworking equipment was catered to being mobile. It was constantly on the move from job to job. Now I'm setting up a permenant shop, so jigs, fixtures, fences, ect, will be multiplying like bunnies. After 40+ years of being the company road dawg, it's good to have everything under one roof and staying there!


The UniSaw has a new blade already, but I think it's about due for a new stack dado set. The one I'm using now, dad bought with the saw in 1956


----------

